# Where to buy old style grids??



## Missy2280 (Apr 10, 2011)

I looked at Target today and they were the new ones with the big squares, where if anywhere are the old ones available?? Thank you!


----------



## Cheyrul (Apr 10, 2011)

I just ordered from Walmart.com, $25 a set. Free shipping if you pick up at the store, it was ready for pick up within a week.


----------



## butsy (Apr 10, 2011)

i also bought mine at walmart and there are some grids with the bigger squares and some with smaller squares in the box


----------



## Cheyrul (Apr 10, 2011)

I got Whitmore, all the grids are uniform.


----------



## cindyrads (Apr 10, 2011)

Staples.com


----------



## Missy2280 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 10, 2011)

Sears. I got a set of six cubes (23 grids) for $17.


----------



## lagomorphlvr (May 8, 2011)

I found some at Bed Bath & Beyond for around $20.


----------



## Pipp (May 8, 2011)

For those in Canada, Canadian Tire has a half-price sale on right now, $15 for a box. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 10, 2011)

You may want to check the ads in your local online classifieds, or keep an eye out at yardsales  If you are anywhere near a college or university, students throw them out regularly.


----------



## MsBunBun (May 24, 2011)

I get mine from Kmart for $20. The NIC cube packs at Kmart have enough pieces to make a 6 cube cage.


If you don't have a Kmart nearby, go with Pontya's suggestion and check out Sears.


----------



## Missy2280 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I found some at Bed Bath & Beyond for 19.99 and I have a 20% of coupon


----------



## elrohwen (Jun 7, 2011)

Bed Bath and Beyond always seems to have packs of the old style - that's where I bought all of mine.


----------



## Silverback (Jun 19, 2011)

I just saw them at the Home Depot in Burnaby. They are not NIC brand, but they are the preferred size with small grid holes.


----------



## justjen114 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just bought a box of these grates from target. 1/2 were the big style, and the other 1/2 in the box were small style. Odd, huh?


----------



## justjen114 (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh, by the way, they were Closet Maid brand..


----------

